# Oettinger A3 pics



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

Didn't see this cross-posted here yet...
















gorgeous, but I'm surprised at the lack of one piece front and rear bumpers. 
I love this car.


----------



## animus (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Oettinger A3 pics (uv23)*

YUM


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

niiiiiice


----------



## 5ven3 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: (Red Pocket Rocket)*

i want one real bad!!!!


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: (5ven3)*

I like it


----------



## damnryan (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Oettinger A3 pics (uv23)*

****.


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Oettinger A3 pics (uv23)*

Holy crap! That's HOT!!


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: Oettinger A3 pics (TooLow1.8T)*

Looks very very good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## '86 Jetta D (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Oettinger A3 pics (CanadianTurbo)*

holy bijolies batman, i just soiled myself


----------



## Duo128 (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Oettinger A3 pics (damnryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *damnryan* »_****.


What he said...


----------



## Thizzle2.0 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Oettinger A3 pics (Duo128)*

I'd rock it for sure!!


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Oettinger A3 pics (Thizzle2.0)*

Those pics look great. Its changed my mind about the new shape. I had a good look at the new A3 when I went to my local dealer. Up until now I really wasn't keen on the rear end.


----------



## MasterFuu (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: Oettinger A3 pics (uv23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uv23* »_Didn't see this cross-posted here yet...
















gorgeous, but I'm surprised at the lack of one piece front and rear bumpers. 
I love this car.

that's what the MKV golf should've looked like (or at least the GTI)


----------

